# University Mall Academy Sports



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I heard a rumor this morning that the new Academy they are building is ginning to be multiple stories high with an indoor archery range and other amenities. Anyone else hear anything like that?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure supposed to be doing the tile and some other flooring for a contractor out of texas when i get the plans i will spill the beans


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I spend way too much money in that store as it is. I love that place.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> I spend way too much money in that store as it is. I love that place.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

that is no rumor. I am doing the data and Telco at that location. I have the layout and it is going to be a huge ass building. It is a multi level unit and it has a few large areas 1 looks as off it could be a archery range


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I should be a stock holder as much as I spend and spread the word

Thanks fer sharing Paul..:thumbsup:


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Isn't a Dicks Sporting goods going up in Pcola? Read it in the PNJ months ago. That would make more sense with archery deals and what not but I guess Academy has out grown there present location.
At least something is going up NEW!!

Rock on

Billd


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was talking to a manager of an Academy in Baton Rouge, and he said that the Pensacola store is always in the top percentage of sales for the company. With no other store around here why not build a big one.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is the new academy going? Are they keeping the old one or moving it?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Where is the new academy going? Are they keeping the old one or moving it?



Its going to be a new building in the University Mall area. I love that place!


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

dockmaster said:


> Isn't a Dicks Sporting goods going up in Pcola? Read it in the PNJ months ago. That would make more sense with archery deals and what not but I guess Academy has out grown there present location.
> At least something is going up NEW!!
> 
> Rock on
> ...


Dicks is nothing compared to academy. They built a dicks in my hometown a while back and now they are building an academy across the street(as soon as I move away). Dicks is more geared to golf in my opinion and they lack in hunting/fishing, but they do have good deals on kayaks.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wad Shooter said:


> Dicks is nothing compared to academy. They built a dicks in my hometown a while back and now they are building an academy across the street(as soon as I move away). Dicks is more geared to golf in my opinion and they lack in hunting/fishing, but they do have good deals on kayaks.


Dicks, Sports Authority, Gander Mountain, etc... are all geared toward what they think will sell in the area. Some are stocked better than others. When I was in SC, all I had was a Dicks and Sports Authority. Coming from here and knowing what the Sport Authority here carried, I didn't think that they would have any hunting gear at all. But much to my surprise, they had a decent hunting section and sold guns etc... in the SC location.

But nothing compares to Academy usually in price and selection for anything outdoors related.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Sports Authority sold handguns until about 1999. I got a couple of good deals when they were clearning them out. I never go in that store. They don't have hardly anything for hunting and fishing.
Years ago they were the cheapest in town on Penn reels but not anymore.
I don't see how they stay in business.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

Academy needed a bigger store here. I've been to many stores in AL, MS and LA and the P'Cola store was the smallest that I've been in. I'm very happy to see them expanding the local store. 

I've always said that if Academy has it don't bother to look any where else for a cheaper price. I was looking at a Master???? electric smoker. Both Academy and Sam's have it for the same price $299. I always believed that if Sam's had it it would always be at a lower price. Not true. Academy's everyday price is $299.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

*Academy Sports Univ. Mall*

Yes, the new store will be 70,000 sq.feet. Poured in place solid concrete walls. The plans are for it to carry twice as much merchandise as the old store. I have seen the blueprints,, will be AWSOME when finished before christmas this year....


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

beeritself said:


> I heard a rumor this morning that the new Academy they are building is ginning to be multiple stories high with an indoor archery range and other amenities. Anyone else hear anything like that?


Last time I was in there they said they were going to be moved in over there by the end of the year.

I don't see that happening. They are not moving to fast over there.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Belive it when I see it :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it doesn't surprise me that they would do something like this with the Dick's Sporting Goods store going up in cordova mall. Gotta do something to keep the attention going. I don't even know how Sports Authority has been able to keep their location here in Pensacola after the past couple years. Hardly ever see anyone in there. Looking forward to it!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it gonna be sports authority ot academy?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> Is it gonna be sports authority ot academy?


Academy is moving to the new mall.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Academy is going to university mall has been in plans for over a year that i know of they are moving down davis will be a nice store


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I also remember reading that Dicks is coming here. I was in there store in Colorado Springs a couple yrs back and it was awesome. They had a lot of golf stuff but the second floor was nothing but hunting and fishing. Hope they do come here and maybe there could be some competition going on. I honestly don't feel they will under price Academy though.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Just ran into Stanley13 in the paintball section of the current store. He said the new one will have an indoor pistol and rifle range and will be renting fully auto MP5's!! Can't wait.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Just ran into Stanley13 in the paintball section of the current store. He said the new one will have an indoor pistol and rifle range and will be renting fully auto MP5's!! Can't wait.


Lol. Stanley13 makes me laugh.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Just ran into Stanley13.


Josh, Isn't that the dude with the pink 50 Cal that got band on both forums ? Watch your back around him brother lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Will they also have a grenade launcher range.haha


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

It should be awesome when they open the new store and more jobs for the area


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

Belks is moving to the Cordova Mall at the end of September (Into the Old Men's Dillards), once this happens Academy was supposed to take over the vacant Belks building at University Mall. Dick's sporting goods will be the Parisian location at the Cordova Mall (I believe Parisian and Belks are the same company).

I asked one of the managers at Academy a few months ago if they were really moving, and they made it sound like they were just going to be moving into a bigger store, nothing fancy.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Quietgenialboy said:


> Belks is moving to the Cordova Mall at the end of September (Into the Old Men's Dillards), once this happens Academy was supposed to take over the vacant Belks building at University Mall. Dick's sporting goods will be the Parisian location at the Cordova Mall (I believe Parisian and Belks are the same company).
> 
> *I asked one of the managers at Academy a few months ago if they were really moving, and they made it sound like they were just going to be moving into a bigger store, nothing fancy.*


 

Man don't come in here raining on our parade... Besides I heard they were gonna have live animal hunts @ the new spot.:whistling:


----------



## Quietgenialboy (Aug 21, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> I heard they were gonna have live animal hunts @ the new spot.:whistling:


If the same customers that used to shop at the University Mall come back...they might. Gotta keep things quiet though, I guess that would mean indoor bow range is a go.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Dicks makes West Marine look like a discount house. Have been to the one in Atlanta and talk about high prices.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Hook said:


> Dicks makes West Marine look like a discount house. Have been to the one in Atlanta and talk about high prices.


You got that right...

I like it better when it was a Galyans in Atlanta.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey,
The rumors are very true. The new academy is going to be located at university mall. The store is going to be a lot bigger to accomidate the increase in merchandise. From what i heard working there in hunting and fishing. There is supposed to be an anchery range and a much bigger boat yard along with a lot more merchandise. From what we have been told is we should be moved by christmas. But agian this is what we hear working and i dont have all the facts. But its supposed to huge and amazing. I cant wait for the move. It will make me job a lot easier.


----------

